# Diabetic in Dubai



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi,

Anyone with diabetic experience in Dubai? How is the care? Where can one get insulin from? Is there a specialist diabetic centre?

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

If you need regular doctor care I cant help you as I am just on pills not on shots.
But if it easily regulated then dubai will be no problem for you as pills and shots are over the counter. walk in and buy and walk out. done.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

bigdave said:


> If you need regular doctor care I cant help you as I am just on pills not on shots.
> But if it easily regulated then dubai will be no problem for you as pills and shots are over the counter. walk in and buy and walk out. done.


Ok, excellent, but arent things covered by medical insurance?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

you still pay the same price for the meds at the pharmacy. so why waste the money going to the doctor if you can just walk in and buy what you need. My insurance will pay me back for 80% of the meds I buy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

My pops is diabetic 

Which give me a good chance of being diabetic, right? Which really sucks! but so far Im a good health


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> My pops is diabetic
> 
> Which give me a good chance of being diabetic, right? Which really sucks! but so far Im a good health


depends on what type. Type 1 then yes you have a really good chance, type 2 then not so much you will just need to stay in good health.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok, apparently mine is going to be covering 100%.... so lets see...

Thanks for the help!


----------

